# Second opinion - Albino Kribensis? Exasperatus?



## urbabyrae (Mar 21, 2008)

Hello everyone. I have a couple cichlids I'd like to get a second opinion on.

I recently purchased two new cichlids from a LFS. Normally, I avoid most fish that come from the LFS, but these were so unique that even my fish speciality store hadn't heard of them. They were in an unlabeled tank and when I asked the woman what they were, she replied they were Albino Kribensis and a possible pair (since only two were ordered). The pictures aren't the greatest, since it's hard to catch a 1 1/2 inch fish in a 30 gallon tank ;p When my cam charges up, I'll consider trying to take more.
















(Note: Their eyes are red. However, my camera is a bit ancient and the flash took over.)

Also, I've had another cichlid that needs to be identified in my other tank. I have had this one for about a year and it is maybe a little bigger than 2 inches. It's color has remained the same since I have had him/her. I got this cichlid out of an assorted tank at a specialty fish store. It was the only one like it that I saw and the rest of the tank was clearly Yellow Labs and Electric Blues. I've gone through hundreds of photo galaries trying to pin this one, and the only thing I can come up with is Melanochromis Joanjohnsonae (Exasperatus) ?
























Any feedback would be appreciated [/code]


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

The first is an albino P. socolofi...if you only have two, you'll want to get more. Second one looks like a M. joanjohnsonae to me.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

NOT NOT NOT albino krib


----------



## csnake (Feb 22, 2009)

You first fish is definitely a Pseudotropheus socolofi "Albino". Your second fish is a *Labidochromis sp. Textilus*... kind of hard to find and very pretty I might add!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Textilus is very hard to find, which is why it's like joanjohnsonae.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Its M. joanjohnsonae


----------



## urbabyrae (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback! I'm glad I asked for a second opinion because I have seen some Albino Kribs and noticed that they usually have pink underbellies ... Either way, I'm pretty satisfied with the Pseudotropheus socolofi. They're real easy on the eyes, especially when compared to my brightly colored 55 gal mixed malawi tank.

I've reviewed more pictures and profiles and deffinitly think my second fish is a Labidochromis sp. Textilus. The two look fighteningly similiar but the profile just fits better. Hmm, now that I know that the Labidochromis sp. Textilus is a hard find, I might consider trying to find a few more. The pictures really don't do him justice, he's full of bright oranges and teals with just a hint of that rust-color. He/She has a vivacious personality ... Sometimes a little to vivacious lol. :fish:


----------



## csnake (Feb 22, 2009)

Breaking a rule here, i'm sure, but look familiar?

Textilus.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah it looks familiar, because they're extremely similar. I still think it's a joanjohnsonae.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Now I am even more confused I was told "The way to tell between M. joanjohnsonae and L. textillis is that the M. joanjohnsonae has around 6 horizontal broken orange stripes and L. textillis has around 9. Also M. joanjohnsonae has a lower jaw that protrudes beyond the upper".

Stripes would make all the ones pictured M.joanjohnsonae even the ones in the profiles here http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=744?
Maybe the only difference (when young) is the lower jaw and teeth?


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

P. socolofi and M. joanjohnsonae.



csnake said:


> Breaking a rule here, i'm sure, but look familiar?
> 
> Textilus.


That photo is of M. joanjohnsonae.



24Tropheus said:


> Now I am even more confused I was told "The way to tell between M. joanjohnsonae and L. textillis is that the M. joanjohnsonae has around 6 horizontal broken orange stripes and L. textillis has around 9. Also M. joanjohnsonae has a lower jaw that protrudes beyond the upper".
> 
> Stripes would make all the ones pictured M.joanjohnsonae even the ones in the profiles here http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=744?
> Maybe the only difference (when young) is the lower jaw and teeth?


I've said it before and I'll say it again:_ the picture in the profile for L. textilis is of M. joanjohnsonae._ Mods might want to fix that.

Lab. textilis are absolutely hard to find and uncommon in the hobby.
Here are some links to photos of actual L. textilis:
http://www.malawi-dream.info/Labidochro ... xtilis.htm
http://www.aquaskopek.cz/upload/Image/katalog/00100.jpg
http://www.malawi.cichlids.ru/images/arts/l-08.jpg
http://www.akvaryum.com/foto_arsiv/4199.jpg


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

There you go. Once you see the pics straight posted of ACTUAL textilus, it's really quite easy to tell the difference.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks straitjacketstar, I guess its hard to explain in words but like I mentioned the textillus has more horizontal orange bars. And as you said textillus are downright hard to find.

It's funny this is probably about the 5th time that the improper photo in the profile for L. textillus has been mentioned in a thread here in unidentified cichlids. Perhaps cichlid-forum doesn't own any photos of L. textillus?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks straitjacketstar. Very much clearer now. Must admit missed your comment on the Profiles before but it sure does look like you are correct and they are wrong. (just as the advert is wrong)
Admit I thought they were wrong myself too but too shy and unsure of the facts to point it out myself but it has been bugging me for a while.
Thanks again. :thumb:

I understand these fish have been renamed more than once in the past (and miss identified in many books) so that may have been the cause or contributed to the error?

One more reliable pic of texitlis here?
http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery.php?ge ... idochromis
Even more fun is they have Labidochromis joanjohnsonae :wink:


----------

